# risk of mercury poisoning by cracked LCD screen



## blueagent1999 (Dec 1, 2017)

does anyone know how toxic monochrome LCD screens from calculators actually are?

growing up i was taught that these screens contain a liquid form of mercury, and that if you touch a cracked lcd screen you'll get mecury poisoning, is this actually true?

i just found my old calculator but it got crushed by something heavy, basically the whole thing was just cracked open and so was the screen. anyways i just picked the caculator up without thinking and threw it in the trash, but i'm scared that i might accidentally have touched some mercury, so i guess my question is, can you get mercury poisoning by picking up a pulverized calculator with a cracked LCD screen?

thanks for the help!


----------



## thom_tl (Dec 1, 2017)

blueagent1999 said:


> View attachment 107349
> 
> does anyone know how toxic monochrome LCD screens from calculators actually are?
> 
> ...


The quantity of mercury is probably way too small to cause any kind of poisining if you would get it from this small amount the guy from this video would surely get it. 
Spoiler: he didn't


----------



## blueagent1999 (Dec 1, 2017)

this is very reassuring to know, thanks for showing me the video


----------



## thom_tl (Dec 1, 2017)

blueagent1999 said:


> this is very reassuring to know, thanks for showing me the video


You could also contact your doctor if you are still worried.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 1, 2017)

OP, you seem to be really paranoid.
I suggest going to a psychiatrist.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Dec 2, 2017)

I think the only threat would be if you swallowed it.


----------



## Glyptofane (Dec 2, 2017)

Your old dental fillings are a bigger danger to you than this.


----------



## blueagent1999 (Dec 5, 2017)

UPDATE:

i went to the doctor's office last week, she took a blood/urine sample and had them sent to the labs over the weekend. so i just got a call from her this morning assuring me that i don't have mercury poisoning, though i've been advised to eat more healthy from now on, due to all the high blood cholesterol and whatnot.   



Glyptofane said:


> Your old dental fillings are a bigger danger to you than this.



every once in a while my dental fillings would fall out in bits and pieces whenever i chew on something hard, though i've always managed to spit them out everytime.

apparently dental fillings are made of mercury, quite scary if you think about what it will do to your liver and kidney.


----------

